# Off to Germany for a week



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

van is fully packed on the car park of my office, we will be back to good old Germany for 10 days. Over the Easter weekend some pottering around Eifel mountains, then on Tuesday morning (most probably) visiting the Euramobil factory in Sprendlingen, then it is further south for the rest of the week. Rothenburg ob der Tauber and the surrounding area. 

Will most probably be off-line all the time, so bye bye for the time being.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a good trip Gerhard!


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Wish I was following your exhaust have a nice trip

Bill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, have a great trip. I'd love to 'do' Germany / Switzerland by motorhome as I spent a lot of time away from my wife working there. There's some beautiful areas I'd love to visit again.

See you when you get back!

Gerald


----------

